# Netflix anybody?



## Bribie G (19/7/15)

With Netflix now launched in Australia, sounds like a reasonable deal for around $12 a month. I get most of my movies off Torrenz and not interested in sport so Foxtel isn't in my radar.


Anyone on Netflix?

What I know so far:

You can join to the USA site if you have a VPN
USA more content
Aussie version is more dollars and less content


However it now appears that Netflix will allow you to do an Aussie subscription and this can then be linked to your VPN subscription to allow you full access to USA content as well.

Confused

Discuss


----------



## spog (19/7/15)

Personally don't know much about it but the better half does, we now have it and the wife is happy. She sorted it as we haven't been hooked up to Austar for yonks and with Austar ( cable) you basically get a lot of useless channels in your package.
Netflix allows you to pick and choose for $ 12.00 a month.
Gotta love that.


----------



## Robbo2234 (19/7/15)

1channel or genesis on kodi 
It changed my life!


----------



## bungers81 (19/7/15)

Got 6 months for free with optus. Got a vpn so will have to see how that works. The boss (missus) and kids are happy with it. Being able to play what they want on their iPad is an advantage. Will make my judgement after my free trial. Have got foxtel (mainly for sport). Will be happy to get netflix if the value is there.


----------



## Spiesy (19/7/15)

I'm signed up to Netflx and Stan. Local content. So cheap. Still signed up to Foxtel, but that's purely for footy. Once this season is done, I will probably disconnect. 

$12 a month is like $3 a week. Why not?


----------



## Spiesy (19/7/15)

There's a load of shit on all formats, free TV, Foxtel and ITV. But with ITV, like Netflix and Stan, you can watch what you want, when you want - and in HD, without ads. This is the win for me.

Outside of football - Foxtel is a major rip off. 

I'm done with torrents. I prefer to at least send some coin back for the content I watch.


----------



## SBOB (19/7/15)

FYI you dont need a VPN, just a 'smart' dns redirection service to get netflix to think you are in different regions..
generally cheaper than a VPN and also not needing to 'route' your traffic via anyone
e.g. getflix/uflix

also every netflix account around the worlds works on any of the different netflix regions. The only difference is 
1) cost of subscription differs per region 
2) wherever netflix thinks you are connecting from defines the content you can watch. e.g. an american customer on holidays here would get the AU content, whereas an aussie customer on holidays in the states would get the US content (or an aussie customer using a DNS or VPN work around can 'fool' netflix into thinking you are wherever you want to be to watch whatever content you want)


----------



## Lowlyf (20/7/15)

I had the US Netflix with a VPN and ran it through my Apple TV. Apple TV was a pain in the ass so I got fetch for free through Optus and signed up to the Aussie Netflix. There is so much content you don't even notice the difference between US and Aus.

Edit: damn auto correct


----------



## Cube (20/7/15)

I have Netflix coupled with unblock-us.com (legal). Awesome. At a flick of a button on the website I can change to any of about 20 countries of Netflix so get so much more out of my 8.99 Netflix charge. Unblock-us is 4.99 a month and is not a full VPN but gives you an american IP, english IP automagically to supported site so you can get american website tv content (some paid like HBO go etc) and all english TV channels and what I signed up to unblock us for the is the free BBC sports tv. Best F1 coverage out there.

Obviously there is a lot more you can get through unblock us but wont list it. No affiliation etc.

https://www.unblock-us.com/

https://www.unblock-us.com/supported-services

Any other sports I live stream from an awesome website I found that streams all sports, free  Including SKY F1 but I prefer the BBC coverage Sport via unblock us because I can choose in car camera, normal camera, pit lane camera etc etc. I have in car camera on my 27 inch iMac and normal coverage on the 55 inch TV and pit lane on the spare TV or iPad. It is exactly how I want to watch F1.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/15)

Wow thanks Guys. Makes Dancing with the stars somewhat lame.
I'll make it my project of the week.


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/15)

Can you get this running through a regular, non smart TV? 
How does a person with extremely limited tech savyness get this shit happening?


----------



## technobabble66 (20/7/15)

Cube said:


> Any other sports I live stream from an awesome website I found that streams all sports, free


And this wonderful site is ...???

Also: Great info. Thanks, cube, bribie, sbob, and others!


----------



## mwd (20/7/15)

I thought you could get a month free to evaluate it or was that only when they launched here.

To Dave70 I know some OPPO Blu Ray players will stream Netflix and I think something a bit cheaper like a Chromecast dongle might also. Just google a Netflix Media Player should come up with a lot more.


----------



## Rambo (20/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Can you get this running through a regular, non smart TV?
> How does a person with extremely limited tech savyness get this shit happening?


+1 for chromecast. Works seamlessly with Netflix via the app. I'm pretty sure you would need a hdmi port on your TV for it to work but other than that it's pretty easy to set up.


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/15)

Having fox for all these years has really left me ignorant to the alternatives. 
Cant wait to stop suckling at their exorbitant ad infested teat.


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/15)

Rambo said:


> +1 for chromecast. Works seamlessly with Netflix via the app. I'm pretty sure you would need a* hdmi port* on your TV for it to work but other than that it's pretty easy to set up.


Now after googling I know what that is. Yes, I have one. 
Learning so much this morning.


----------



## sponge (20/7/15)

Dave70 said:


> Now after googling I know what that is. Yes, I have one.
> Learning so much this morning.


You've done enough work for this week Dave. Time to clock off and enjoy the weekend..


----------



## bradsbrew (20/7/15)

Chromecast is brilliant. Anything you watch/veiw on your smartphone/tablet is able to be viewed on TV. Youtube movies and music vids. Wife and kids like netflix.


----------



## Camo6 (20/7/15)

Anyone running Netflix through a PS3? I see they've got a Netflix app now but would rather sign up through a VPN or unblock-us and get the extra content.


----------



## Camo6 (20/7/15)

Aaaaand...am now signed up to Netflix using Unblock-us and streaming through the PS3 straight to the TV. Just made the mistake of showing the girls the Kids selection.

Cheers for the info everyone. This site even costs me money for non brewing related items...


----------



## Cube (20/7/15)

Camo6, have you changed the DNS settings on the PS3 or have you done that in the modem itself? I ask because you may just be on Aussie Netflix if you're not going through their DNS. Your pc or Mac should also be setup DNS correctly. Going to their webpage tells you if your are setup correctly. Obviously any device can be set up easily with and quick DNS change except Telstra modems. They are locked but as above, any device can be setup to get around this. 

I'll post the sport streaming site when I get on the Mac.


----------



## Camo6 (20/7/15)

Cheers Cube. I've setup the ps3 with a new user and a new US based ( my psuedo self lives in sunny California) PSN account then changed the DNS settings on the ps3 only. Seems to be working so far.
I've subscribed to Netflix AU as the conversion rate made it cheaper although I did opt for the 2nd tier option at $11.99 or thereabouts.
Didn't think about changing the modem settings for the PC (it is a telstra modem) and may look into that later.
Anyway, on a trial period for atleast a week so will see whether it's worth it but for $5 a week who's complaining?


----------



## Cube (20/7/15)

Cool. To clarify if you change the modem everything will go through un block. Being Telstra, you likely can't change it anyway so your are left with changing any device you want to go through un block by individual device DNS settings. If you are unsure how to I think a tutorial on his thread would be beneficial to all. I can do this.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/15)

Tutor away oh font of wisdom (not suppository of.. I didn't mean that)

I'm using an Android dongle .. Kogan... plugged in via HDMI that picks up my WiFi. Basically changes my TV into a huge tablet that I control through a wireless mouse and keyboard.

When you get to Netflix does the main screen just come up as a web page in my browser or is it an app?


----------



## fraser_john (20/7/15)

Cube said:


> Camo6, have you changed the DNS settings on the PS3 or have you done that in the modem itself? I ask because you may just be on Aussie Netflix if you're not going through their DNS. Your pc or Mac should also be setup DNS correctly. Going to their webpage tells you if your are setup correctly. Obviously any device can be set up easily with and quick DNS change except Telstra modems. They are locked but as above, any device can be setup to get around this.
> 
> I'll post the sport streaming site when I get on the Mac.


Be interested to hear.... I've used Vaughlive.tv/afldude to catch the Fox AFL games, but the stream can be a bit flakey on sound using Kodi, not sure if it is my end or the stream. Also used cricfree but don't seem to be able to find a Kodi add-on to use it with.


----------



## Lowlyf (20/7/15)

fraser_john said:


> Be interested to hear.... I've used Vaughlive.tv/afldude to catch the Fox AFL games, but the stream can be a bit flakey on sound using Kodi, not sure if it is my end or the stream. Also used cricfree but don't seem to be able to find a Kodi add-on to use it with.


Is this free? If it is you're a legend!


----------



## spog (20/7/15)

Bribie G said:


> Wow thanks Guys. Makes Dancing with the stars somewhat lame.
> I'll make it my project of the week.


You watch Dancing with the stars ? Sad,so very sad.
Bribie,you need a hobby!


----------



## Cube (20/7/15)

http://goatd.net/

Use an ad blocker for christs sake. Free means add clicking bait. The site above is awesome for tons of worldwide sports. I've used it for years. Use it with an add blocker no problems. Actually it's the links it directs each sport to that contains the ads etc where the adblocker works its charm on. If you are set up correctly, just wait 10 odd seconds for video stream to start and thats it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Florian (21/7/15)

bradsbrew said:


> Wife and kids like netflix.


I've seen this comment a few times now in this thread. Same situation in my family. I however am 90% unimpressed with Netflix' offerings.

Am I the only one or haven't I just searched hard enough to find more than kids stuff and 1990ies chick flix?


----------



## Exile (21/7/15)

Usenet is another option for Linux Distros, Everything is via SSL. No need for vpn's B)


----------



## mosto (21/7/15)

Cube said:


> Cool. To clarify if you change the modem everything will go through un block. Being Telstra, you likely can't change it anyway so your are left with changing any device you want to go through un block by individual device DNS settings. If you are unsure how to I think a tutorial on his thread would be beneficial to all. I can do this.


I have a Telstra modem and put the unblock us settings in no worries, works fine.


----------



## fraser_john (21/7/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Is this free? If it is you're a legend!


Yup it is free, accessible by both browser and the Vaughnlive add-on in Kodi.


----------



## mwd (21/7/15)

There are quite a good number of free sports streaming sites on the net. Google is your friend here. The first one I clicked on said under investigation by British Police He He. Do need a fast internet though for clean streaming constant buffering is an absolute pain.


----------



## DU99 (21/7/15)

I bought a android box,set it up to run from my wifi,and downloaded the netflix app.works good


----------



## Spiesy (21/7/15)

Florian said:


> I've seen this comment a few times now in this thread. Same situation in my family. I however am 90% unimpressed with Netflix' offerings.
> 
> Am I the only one or haven't I just searched hard enough to find more than kids stuff and 1990ies chick flix?


There's some good stuff. House of Cards and Orange in the New Black are certainly work a watch. Daredevil looks okay.


----------



## Cube (21/7/15)

I was going to start a new thread "_Watching on Netflix_" however there is a 'what you watching thread' and it would double up. 
The idea is that people can show the movies/tv/docos they liked on Netflix. Lets be honest, Netflix has boat loads of content and finding anything is labourish and takes hours of clicking around on their less than easy to find stuff site. So, a simple search on Netflix will bring up some recommended by us AHBers titles 

I think a format like:

_Netflix country watching - show name_

Country specific is important as different countries have different content and with all countries assessable to most anyone, why not. If it sounds good to anyone, just search it even on bog standard AU site as it may well be there.

I'll Start: (5 star ratings)

Netflix AU: Falling Skies. Post alien invasion TV series. I've enjoyed it. Think The Walking Dead but with aliens. 4.5 stars from me.

Netflix AU: Shameless. Really enjoyed this TV Series. Totally dysfunctional family. Useless alco Father, Bi Polar crappy Mother. I give it 5 stars. Based on the english version. I think the American is better but only watch maybe 5 episodes of the British one. To much other stuff to watch. The english version is only US.

Netflix AU: Orange is the new Black. Good lesbo prison TV series. 3.5 stars from me.

Netflix US: Comic Book Men. TV Doco following Kevin Smith's comic book store, 'Jay and Silent Bobs Secret Stash'. A real feel good watch. If you like comics, batman, x-man or anything DC/Marvel etc this is a must. Lol moments every episode. 5 stars from me. (may be available Netflix AU, not searched it on AU yet just US)

I'll stop here as this idea may just fade away in a flash and waste everyones time, and mine


----------



## Cube (21/7/15)

mosto said:


> I have a Telstra modem and put the unblock us settings in no worries, works fine.


Nice. The ones I've had were all DNS locked firmware wise from Telstra. Cable modem FYI.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/15)

DU99 said:


> I bought a android box,set it up to run from my wifi,and downloaded the netflix app.works good


My android "dongle" that's similar to yours worked a treat. When I went to the Netflix site originally and set up the account then tried to access it from the Netflix page it said "downloading app" but nothing arrived at the device.
When I logged out, went to Play Store and downloaded the app for myself independently then logged back in from the running app, no problems.
Same with my tablet and phone.

It was great to watch the amazing BBC doco "Hiroshima" this morning when the only things on FTA apart from News24 or News in Swahili were obnoxious fat dudes with exaggerated ocker accents screaming at me at the tops of their lungs about food processors, vacuum cleaners and stoneware pans, interspersed with funeral ads.

Next stage is to investigate VPNs and the other tips and tricks described above.


----------



## Cube (21/7/15)

Just putting this out there. I use it a fair bit.

http://www.smh.com.au/tv/


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/15)

A bit of a hidden gem, I watch it a fair bit. Feck Rupert hey.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/15)

Florian said:


> I've seen this comment a few times now in this thread. Same situation in my family. I however am 90% unimpressed with Netflix' offerings.
> 
> Am I the only one or haven't I just searched hard enough to find more than kids stuff and 1990ies chick flix?


Florian, as a Netflix virgin I agree that the interface is bloody frustrating, it would be nice to have a "lobby" with categories, like ABC iView.

However I was on a site, Guardian Australia I think, that gave some hints about first using Netflix and they said that the content that gets served to you depends very much on your original choice of "what three shows would you like to watch first" as that colours the nature of the content from then on.
So I was careful to choose docos such as David Attenborough's Life, etc. and ended up with some excellent content, for the time being, let's see how it goes in the future.

However if I'd chosen Madagascar 2, Despicable Me and My Little Pony or whatever I expect that my offerings would have been different. :unsure:


----------



## AHB_Admin (22/7/15)

I have had it for a few years. I dropped cable after to long. Netflix is all I need. 

I should mention I'm huge into Asian Cinema and Documentaries. They have a ton of those. 

And I am on the US version being in the US and all.


----------



## goomboogo (22/7/15)

You could get a VPN and then subscribe to the Australian Netflix. That will allow you to pay more and get less.


----------



## fraser_john (22/7/15)

My favorites at the moment are:

The Strain, interesting take on the whole vampire genre as an infection, not bad
Penny Dreadful, Victorian era combination of werewolf, witches, Frankenstein and Dorian Grey
Mr. Robot, mentally ill hacker, great rating on IMDB
True Detective
Hell On Wheels
and always good for a laugh at the dopiest of crims... COPS


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/15)

goomboogo said:


> You could get a VPN and then subscribe to the Australian Netflix. That will allow you to pay more and get less.


You couldnt get a better deal than that


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/15)

I took SWMBO for a doctors appointment and sitting in the waiting room I found an unsecured WiFi, probably some unfortunate person in the unit block behind, simply called "Dlink" so I logged on and watched Netflix on my phone at their expense.
Bad me.


----------



## Cube (22/7/15)

Newbie. I'd be all youporn on free wifi.

h34r:


----------



## Exile (22/7/15)

Bribie G said:


> I took SWMBO for a doctors appointment and sitting in the waiting room I found an unsecured WiFi, probably some unfortunate person in the unit block behind, simply called "Dlink" so I logged on and watched Netflix on my phone at their expense.
> Bad me.


Perfect time to fire up kali linux and do a MITM lol


----------



## spog (22/7/15)

fraser_john said:


> My favorites at the moment are:
> 
> 
> The Strain, interesting take on the whole vampire genre as an infection, not bad
> ...


Hell on wheels is a cracker of a show, spoiler alert.
Like another cracker of a show being Deadwood,a movie length episode was mentioned to tie up loose ends but never happened.
Having read this spoiler no doubt you are now pissed off,but get into it .

And speaking of spoiler alerts I over heard some people talking about season 6 of Game Of Thrones,( watch the last of ep5 last night)
Dunno if they are right but no pay back......please,no pay back...can't wait for The Walking Dead............


----------



## kalbarluke (22/7/15)

I am on the US version. Movies are a bit ordinary. I have been mainly watching TV series. My favourites are 'West Wing' , 'Derek' and I started watching 'House of Cards' but I found every character to be so unlikable that I stopped watching it after about 5 episodes. To be honest I don't watch too much but as a few people have said already, the wife and kids love it.

IMHO and this is probably stating the obvious but Netflix, Stan and the like are going to give Fox and cable tv companies a huge scare in the near future. I see pay tv losing a lot of its market share over the next few years. I also envisage 7,9,10 et al going nearly broke and digital tv going the way of the wireless. The only thing that may save them is live sport.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/15)

Cube said:


> Newbie. I'd be all youporn on free wifi.
> 
> h34r:


Its amazing how porn on free wifi doesnt buffer like a youtube clip... B)


----------



## AHB_Admin (23/7/15)

goomboogo said:


> You could get a VPN and then subscribe to the Australian Netflix. That will allow you to pay more and get less.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> You couldnt get a better deal than that


You guys have season 10 of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia right? I would pay more for that.


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/15)

austin said:


> You guys have season 10 of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia right? I would pay more for that.


Do not like that show. Seems staged and pretentious.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/7/15)

Have had netflix and hulu for a while via a Roku 3 box. Signed up for amazon recently for a year - not too exciting but there are a few shows the kids really like - so it's been a good babysitter. 

Needless to say I don't watch regular tv anymore... actually come to think of it I'm watching more tv via streaming than I ever have via other offerings

Would be lost without streaming tv nowadays

Cheers


----------



## Cube (23/7/15)

Just found this site. Netflix searchable films and TV shows. Just search what you want and it tells you which countries have it. Not bad.

http://www.moreflicks.com/


----------



## AHB_Admin (24/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> Do not like that show. Seems staged and pretentious.


Ouch. Well I love it... I don't think we can be friends anymore...




Cortez The Killer said:


> Have had netflix and hulu for a while via a Roku 3 box. Signed up for amazon recently for a year - not too exciting but there are a few shows the kids really like - so it's been a good babysitter.
> 
> Needless to say I don't watch regular tv anymore... actually come to think of it I'm watching more tv via streaming than I ever have via other offerings
> 
> ...


I dropped Hulu. Horrible experience. Not just the ads, but often the video would error out and I would have to watch all the ads all over again. I'm not going to pay to watch ads, let alone watch them twice. 



Cube said:


> Just found this site. Netflix searchable films and TV shows. Just search what you want and it tells you which countries have it. Not bad.
> 
> http://www.moreflicks.com/


Very cool.


----------



## Cube (26/7/15)

Yes it's not new however I have resisted watching this because of the bad wrap it gets for ending a 8 year run as it did. I am into the 12th episode of season one AND LOVE IT. I'm addicted to it and it's right up my alley. This pretty much paved the way for the 'breaking bads' and 'hannabils'.

NETFLIX USA - Dexter. A sociopath serial killer whom is a crime scene blood splatter investigator. Thats all I need to say. 5/5 stars from me. Worth the unblock-us fee alone.


----------



## SBOB (26/7/15)

Cube said:


> NETFLIX USA - Dexter. A sociopath serial killer whom is a crime scene blood splatter investigator. Thats all I need to say. 5/5 stars from me. Worth the unblock-us fee alone.


as long as you ignore the last couple of seasons...


----------



## Spiesy (26/7/15)

SBOB said:


> as long as you ignore the last couple of seasons...


I thought they were still okay. 

And Dexter is available locally, either Stan or Netflix AU, can't recall.


----------



## Cube (26/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> I thought they were still okay.
> 
> And Dexter is available locally, either Stan or Netflix AU, can't recall.


No dexter AU Netflix. Being a Netflix thread....


----------



## SBOB (26/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> I thought they were still okay.


Perhaps I was just jaded by the 'sharknado' quality cgi in the final episode (and the terrible story ending considering how good the writing was in the first few seasons)


----------



## michaeld16 (2/8/15)

Right sorry for a dumb question for you tech savvy guys but if my laptop has a hdmi port and my regular TV has a hdmi port I don't need to purchase chrome cast or any thing else I can just sign up for Netflix download the app and start watching on my TV right?


----------



## michaeld16 (2/8/15)

And another question if I'm streaming a movie and the missus gets on her laptop and starts looking at YouTube or whatever how badly does this affect the speed on 12mbps connection


----------



## Cube (2/8/15)

I'm on Telstra cable 500gb plan. When watching F1 on BBC Sport, I stream on my 27 inch iMac in car cam, stream to TV is the main broadcast and the iPad or second TV either pit lane view or overhead data. So any given time I am downloading three to four channels simultaneously with no ill effect on play quality. Hell sometimes during a day race the wee guy is playing XBOX online or watching Netflix at the same time!

So don't worry.


----------



## Camo6 (2/8/15)

Hate Telstra. Love their 500gb ultraspeed plan. 120Mbps on any given Sunday. Just pray I never need customer service.


----------



## Exile (3/8/15)

michaeld16 said:


> Right sorry for a dumb question for you tech savvy guys but if my laptop has a hdmi port and my regular TV has a hdmi port I don't need to purchase chrome cast or any thing else I can just sign up for Netflix download the app and start watching on my TV right?


Yep just tune your TV to Use the HDMI port




michaeld16 said:


> And another question if I'm streaming a movie and the missus gets on her laptop and starts looking at YouTube or whatever how badly does this affect the speed on 12mbps connection



you should be ok

Below are the Internet download speed recommendations per stream for playing movies and TV shows through Netflix. 



0.5 Megabits per second – Required broadband connection speed
1.5 Megabits per second – Recommended broadband connection speed
3.0 Megabits per second – Recommended for SD quality
5.0 Megabits per second – Recommended for HD quality
25 Megabits per second – Recommended for Ultra HD quality


----------



## mwd (3/8/15)

michaeld16 said:


> Right sorry for a dumb question for you tech savvy guys but if my laptop has a hdmi port and my regular TV has a hdmi port I don't need to purchase chrome cast or any thing else I can just sign up for Netflix download the app and start watching on my TV right?


Just plug the HDMI cable into a spare HDMi port on the TV. You will need to set computer display to output via HDMI in the Display Properties also will need to change some settings in Audio to get sound via HDMI. Can watch Netflix via the web Browser when you sign in with email address and password.


----------



## michaeld16 (3/8/15)

Tops thanks guys


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/15)

goomboogo said:


> You could get a VPN and then subscribe to the Australian Netflix. That will allow you to pay more and get less.


Quite happy with Netflix so far but I notice that when I go to the Netflix page on my PC it's now *advising* customers to get a VPN and will even set one up for you so you can access the American library as well.
So much for the initial fears that Australians were going to be kicked off the American service.

I'm also going to give Stan a go in addition.


----------

